# Stuffy Nose???



## popems (Nov 22, 2010)

Hey Everyone, I can see today that one of Oscar's nostrils looks plugged. There is also a little white stuff on the top of his beak. Any ideas what is going on? He seems to be in good spirits and is eating and drinking just like normal. Can tiels get colds just like us?


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

have you got a pic


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Birds sometimes get a little debris in their nostrils. They can usually sneeze it out on their own, and will even stick a claw in their nostril to trigger a sneeze. Sometimes the natural structures in the nostril look like debris to us too.

If the bird has any trouble breathing, or if there's an obvious foreign object stuck in there and the bird can't sneeze it out, then you need to see an avian vet. The nostrils are very delicate and pet owners can do more harm than good if they try to fix problems themselves.


----------

